# 2007 Sydney Outback 31Rqs Travel Trailer Sleeps 6-10



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

2007 31RQS for $12,999 and needs nothing and has a Hensley arrow too, brand new 16 inch rims and tires ,new battery has 2 gal pressure tank also Dexter E-Z Flex® equalizer and will through in a p3 brake control much more!!!!! e-mail me if you have question


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Rip said:


> 2007 31RQS for $12,999 and needs nothing and has a Hensley arrow too, brand new 16 inch rims and tires ,new battery has 2 gal pressure tank also Dexter E-Z Flex® equalizer and will through in a p3 brake control much more!!!!! e-mail me if you have question


 now $12,000 or OBO


----------

